
A Public Notice About the Ton Blockchain and Grams - fdav
https://telegram.org/blog/ton-gram-notice
======
breadandcrumbel
Strange timing.

SEC seeks to force Telegram to reveal how $1.7bn ICO funds were spent (from
Jan 3, 2020)

[https://www.zdnet.com/article/sec-seeks-to-force-telegram-
to...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/sec-seeks-to-force-telegram-to-reveal-
how-1-7bn-in-ico-funds-were-spent/)

